# Composers of Solo Keyboard Works - A Knockout Survival Game (Part Two)



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

As with Part One, Part Two has 20 composers. The five composers still standing will enter the final round having 10 composers.

Voting Rules remain the same:

1. Each composer starts with 10 points

2. You can vote only once each day.

3. When you vote, you must add one point for a particular composer and subtract two points from one composer or split the 2 points between two composers.

The game is about to start.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

The Beginning:

Alkan - 10
Bartok - 10
Berg - 10
Chopin - 10
Debussy - 10
Frescobaldi - 10
Granados - 10
Handel - 10
Ives - 10
Joplin - 10
Medtner - 10
Messiaen - 10
Mozart - 10
Poulenc - 10
Rachmaninov - 10
Rzewski - 10 (-2)
Scarlatti, D. - 10
Schubert - 10
Scriabin - 10 (+1)
Sweelinck - 10


----------



## chill782002 (Jan 12, 2017)

Alkan - 10
Bartok - 10
Berg - 10
Chopin - 10
Debussy - 10
Frescobaldi - 10
Granados - 10
Handel - 10
Ives - 9 (-1)
Joplin - 10
Medtner - 11 (+1)
Messiaen - 9 (-1)
Mozart - 10
Poulenc - 10
Rachmaninov - 10
Rzewski - 8
Scarlatti, D. - 10
Schubert - 10
Scriabin - 11
Sweelinck - 10


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

chill782002 - thanks for making the corrections.


----------



## Razumovskymas (Sep 20, 2016)

I predict the following:

Chopin
Debussy
Mozart
Schubert
Scarlatti


----------



## Razumovskymas (Sep 20, 2016)

And Beethoven will win the final round.


----------



## wolkaaa (Feb 12, 2017)

Alkan - 10
Bartok - 10
Berg - 10
Chopin - 10
Debussy - 10
Frescobaldi - 10
Granados - 10
Handel - 10
Ives - 9 
Joplin - 10
Medtner - 11 
Messiaen - 9 
Mozart - 10
Poulenc - 10
Rachmaninov - 11 (+1)
Rzewski - 8
Scarlatti, D. - 8 (-2)
Schubert - 10
Scriabin - 11
Sweelinck - 10


----------



## Tallisman (May 7, 2017)

Alkan - 10
Bartok - 10
Berg - 10
Chopin - 10
Debussy - 10
Frescobaldi - 10
Granados - 10
Handel - 9 (-1)
Ives - 9 
Joplin - 9 (-1)
Medtner - 11 
Messiaen - 9 
Mozart - 10
Poulenc - 10
Rachmaninov - 11 
Rzewski - 8
Scarlatti, D. - 9 (+1)
Schubert - 10
Scriabin - 11
Sweelinck - 10


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

Alkan - 10
Bartok - 10
Berg - 10
Chopin - 10
Debussy - 10
Frescobaldi - 10
Granados - 9 (-1)
Handel - 9 
Ives - 9 
Joplin - 9 
Medtner - 11 
Messiaen - 9 
Mozart - 10
Poulenc - 10
Rachmaninov - 11 
Rzewski - 9 (+1)
Scarlatti, D. - 9 
Schubert - 10
Scriabin - 11
Sweelinck - 9 (-1)


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

Alkan - 10
Bartok - 9 (-1)
Berg - 10
Chopin - 10
Debussy - 11 (+1)
Frescobaldi - 10
Granados - 9 
Handel - 8 (-1) 
Ives - 9 
Joplin - 9 
Medtner - 11 
Messiaen - 9 
Mozart - 10
Poulenc - 10
Rachmaninov - 11 
Rzewski - 9 
Scarlatti, D. - 9 
Schubert - 10
Scriabin - 11
Sweelinck - 9


----------



## jdec (Mar 23, 2013)

Alkan - 10
Bartok - 7 (-2)
Berg - 10
Chopin - 11 (+1)
Debussy - 11
Frescobaldi - 10
Granados - 9 
Handel - 8
Ives - 9 
Joplin - 9 
Medtner - 11 
Messiaen - 9 
Mozart - 10
Poulenc - 10
Rachmaninov - 11 
Rzewski - 9 
Scarlatti, D. - 9 
Schubert - 10
Scriabin - 11
Sweelinck - 9


----------



## pjang23 (Oct 8, 2009)

Alkan - 10
Bartok - 7
Berg - 10
Chopin - 11
Debussy - 12 (+1)
Frescobaldi - 10
Granados - 9
Handel - 7 (-1)
Ives - 9
Joplin - 9
Medtner - 11
Messiaen - 9
Mozart - 10
Poulenc - 10
Rachmaninov - 11
Rzewski - 8 (-1)
Scarlatti, D. - 9
Schubert - 10
Scriabin - 11
Sweelinck - 9


----------



## Cygnenoir (Dec 21, 2011)

Alkan - 10
Bartok - 7
Berg - 10
Chopin - 11
Debussy - 12
Frescobaldi - 10
Granados - 9
Handel - 6 (-1)
Ives - 9
Joplin - 9
Medtner - 11
Messiaen - 10 (+1)
Mozart - 10
Poulenc - 10
Rachmaninov - 11
Rzewski - 8
Scarlatti, D. - 9
Schubert - 10
Scriabin - 11
Sweelinck - 8 (-1)


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

Alkan - 10
Bartok - 7
Berg - 8 (-2)
Chopin - 12 (+1)
Debussy - 12
Frescobaldi - 10
Granados - 9
Handel - 6 
Ives - 9
Joplin - 9
Medtner - 11
Messiaen - 10
Mozart - 10
Poulenc - 10
Rachmaninov - 11
Rzewski - 8
Scarlatti, D. - 9
Schubert - 10
Scriabin - 11
Sweelinck - 8


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Alkan - 10
Bartok - 7
Berg - 8 
Chopin - 12 
Debussy - 12
Frescobaldi - 10
Granados - 9
Handel - 4 (-2) 
Ives - 9
Joplin - 9
Medtner - 11
Messiaen - 10
Mozart - 10
Poulenc - 10
Rachmaninov - 11
Rzewski - 8
Scarlatti, D. - 9
Schubert - 11 (+1)
Scriabin - 11
Sweelinck - 8


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

Alkan - 10
Bartok - 7
Berg - 8 
Chopin - 12 
Debussy - 12
Frescobaldi - 10
Granados - 9
Handel - 4 
Ives - 9
Joplin - 9
Medtner - 11
Messiaen - 10
Mozart - 10
Poulenc - 10
Rachmaninov - 11
Rzewski - 7 (-1)
Scarlatti, D. - 9
Schubert - 12 (+1)
Scriabin - 11
Sweelinck - 7 (-1)


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Alkan - 10
Bartok - 7
Berg - 8
Chopin - 12
Debussy - 12
Frescobaldi - 10
Granados - 9
Handel - 4
Ives - 9
Joplin - 9
Medtner - 11
Messiaen - 10
Mozart - 10
Poulenc - 10
Rachmaninov - 11
Rzewski - 5 (-2)
Scarlatti, D. - 9
Schubert - 12
Scriabin - 12 (+1)
Sweelinck - 7


----------



## Adam Weber (Apr 9, 2015)

Alkan - 10
Bartok - 7
Berg - 8
Chopin - 12
Debussy - 12
Frescobaldi - 10
Granados - 9
Handel - 3 (-1)
Ives - 10 (+1)
Joplin - 9
Medtner - 11
Messiaen - 10
Mozart - 10
Poulenc - 10
Rachmaninov - 11
Rzewski - 5
Scarlatti, D. - 9
Schubert - 12
Scriabin - 12
Sweelinck - 6 (-1)


----------



## bioluminescentsquid (Jul 22, 2016)

Alkan - 10
Bartok - 7
Berg - 8
Chopin - 12
Debussy - 12
Frescobaldi - 10
Granados - 9
Handel - 3
Ives - 10 
Joplin - 9
Medtner - 11
Messiaen - 10
Mozart - 10
Poulenc - 10
Rachmaninov - 11
Rzewski - 5
Scarlatti, D. - 7 (-2)
Schubert - 12
Scriabin - 12
Sweelinck - 7 (+1)

Edit: Switched a few points around so I might have the pleasure of killing Handel


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

Alkan - 10
Bartok - 7
Berg - 8
Chopin - 13 (+1)
Debussy - 12
Frescobaldi - 8 (-2)
Granados - 9
Handel - 3
Ives - 10 
Joplin - 9
Medtner - 11
Messiaen - 10
Mozart - 10
Poulenc - 10
Rachmaninov - 11
Rzewski - 5
Scarlatti, D. - 7 
Schubert - 12
Scriabin - 12
Sweelinck - 7


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

Alkan - 10
Bartok - 7
Berg - 8
Chopin - 13 
Debussy - 13 (+1)
Frescobaldi - 8 
Granados - 9
Handel - 1 (-2)
Ives - 10 
Joplin - 9
Medtner - 11
Messiaen - 10
Mozart - 10
Poulenc - 10
Rachmaninov - 11
Rzewski - 5
Scarlatti, D. - 7 
Schubert - 12
Scriabin - 12
Sweelinck - 7


----------



## Resurrexit (Apr 1, 2014)

Alkan - 10
Bartok - 5 (-2)
Berg - 8
Chopin - 13 
Debussy - 13
Frescobaldi - 8 
Granados - 9
Handel - 1
Ives - 10 
Joplin - 9
Medtner - 11
Messiaen - 10
Mozart - 10
Poulenc - 10
Rachmaninov - 11
Rzewski - 5
Scarlatti, D. - 8 (+1)
Schubert - 12
Scriabin - 12
Sweelinck - 7


----------



## chill782002 (Jan 12, 2017)

Alkan - 10
Bartok - 6 (+1)
Berg - 8
Chopin - 13 
Debussy - 13
Frescobaldi - 8 
Granados - 9
Handel - 0 (-1) and gone
Ives - 10 
Joplin - 9
Medtner - 11
Messiaen - 10
Mozart - 10
Poulenc - 10
Rachmaninov - 11
Rzewski - 5
Scarlatti, D. - 8
Schubert - 12
Scriabin - 12
Sweelinck - 6 (-1)


----------



## Cygnenoir (Dec 21, 2011)

Alkan - 10
Bartok - 6
Berg - 8
Chopin - 13 
Debussy - 13
Frescobaldi - 8 
Granados - 8 (-1)
Ives - 10 
Joplin - 9
Medtner - 11
Messiaen - 10
Mozart - 10
Poulenc - 10
Rachmaninov - 11
Rzewski - 5
Scarlatti, D. - 8
Schubert - 12
Scriabin - 13 (+1)
Sweelinck - 5 (-1)


----------



## rw181383 (Aug 4, 2017)

Alkan - 10
Bartok - 6
Berg - 8
Chopin - 13 
Debussy - 13
Frescobaldi - 8 
Granados - 8
Ives - 10 
Joplin - 9
Medtner - 12 (+1)
Messiaen - 10
Mozart - 10
Poulenc - 10
Rachmaninov - 11
Rzewski - 5
Scarlatti, D. - 8
Schubert - 12
Scriabin - 13 (+1)
Sweelinck - 3 (-2)


----------



## wolkaaa (Feb 12, 2017)

Alkan - 10
Bartok - 6
Berg - 8
Chopin - 13
Debussy - 13
Frescobaldi - 8
Granados - 8
Ives - 10
Joplin - 9
Medtner - 12 
Messiaen - 10
Mozart - 10
Poulenc - 10
Rachmaninov - 12 (+1)
Rzewski - 5
Scarlatti, D. - 7 (-1)
Schubert - 12
Scriabin - 13 
Sweelinck - 2 (-1)


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

rw181383 forgot to eliminate Scriabin's (+1); no harm done.


----------



## bioluminescentsquid (Jul 22, 2016)

Haha, I'm surprised by all the hate on Sweelinck :lol: The poor Dutchman!


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

Alkan - 10
Bartok - 6
Berg - 6 (-2)
Chopin - 13
Debussy - 14 (+1)
Frescobaldi - 8
Granados - 8
Ives - 10
Joplin - 9
Medtner - 12 
Messiaen - 10
Mozart - 10
Poulenc - 10
Rachmaninov - 12 
Rzewski - 5
Scarlatti, D. - 7 
Schubert - 12
Scriabin - 13 
Sweelinck - 2


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

Alkan - 10
Bartok - 6
Berg - 6
Chopin - 13
Debussy - 14 (+1)
Frescobaldi - 8
Granados - 8
Ives - 10
Joplin - 9
Medtner - 12 
Messiaen - 10
Mozart - 10
Poulenc - 10
Rachmaninov - 12 
Rzewski - 4 (-1)
Scarlatti, D. - 7 
Schubert - 13 (+1)
Scriabin - 13 
Sweelinck - 1 (-1)


----------



## jdec (Mar 23, 2013)

Alkan - 10
Bartok - 4 (-2)
Berg - 6
Chopin - 14 (+1)
Debussy - 14
Frescobaldi - 8
Granados - 8
Ives - 10
Joplin - 9
Medtner - 12 
Messiaen - 10
Mozart - 10
Poulenc - 10
Rachmaninov - 12 
Rzewski - 4
Scarlatti, D. - 7 
Schubert - 13
Scriabin - 13 
Sweelinck - 1


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Alkan - 10
Bartok - 4 
Berg - 6
Chopin - 14 
Debussy - 14
Frescobaldi - 8
Granados - 8
Ives - 10
Joplin - 9
Medtner - 12 
Messiaen - 10
Mozart - 10
Poulenc - 10
Rachmaninov - 12 
Rzewski - 4
Scarlatti, D. - 6 (-1) 
Schubert - 14 (+1)
Scriabin - 13 
Sweelinck - 0 (-1)


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Alkan - 10
Bartok - 4
Berg - 6
Chopin - 14
Debussy - 14
Frescobaldi - 8
Granados - 8
Ives - 10
Joplin - 9
Medtner - 10 (-2)
Messiaen - 10
Mozart - 10
Poulenc - 10
Rachmaninov - 12
Rzewski - 4
Scarlatti, D. - 6
Schubert - 14
Scriabin - 14 (+1)


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

Alkan - 10
Bartok - 5 (+1)
Berg - 6
Chopin - 14
Debussy - 14
Frescobaldi - 8
Granados - 8
Ives - 10
Joplin - 9
Medtner - 10 
Messiaen - 10
Mozart - 10
Poulenc - 10
Rachmaninov - 12
Rzewski - 4
Scarlatti, D. - 4 (-2)
Schubert - 14
Scriabin - 14


----------



## chill782002 (Jan 12, 2017)

Alkan - 11 (+1)
Bartok - 5
Berg - 6
Chopin - 14
Debussy - 14
Frescobaldi - 8
Granados - 8
Ives - 10
Joplin - 9
Medtner - 10 
Messiaen - 9 (-1)
Mozart - 10
Poulenc - 10
Rachmaninov - 12
Rzewski - 3 (-1)
Scarlatti, D. - 4
Schubert - 14
Scriabin - 14


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

Alkan - 11 
Bartok - 3 (-2)
Berg - 6
Chopin - 14
Debussy - 15 (+1)
Frescobaldi - 8
Granados - 8
Ives - 10
Joplin - 9
Medtner - 10 
Messiaen - 9 
Mozart - 10
Poulenc - 10
Rachmaninov - 12
Rzewski - 3 
Scarlatti, D. - 4
Schubert - 14
Scriabin - 14


----------



## bigudi (Feb 15, 2017)

Alkan - 11 
Bartok - 3 
Berg - 6
Chopin - 14
Debussy - 15 
Frescobaldi - 8
Granados - 8
Ives - 10
Joplin - 9
Medtner - 10 
Messiaen - 9 
Mozart - 10
Poulenc - 10
Rachmaninov - 12
Rzewski - 3 
Scarlatti, D. - 4
Schubert - 12 (-2)
Scriabin - 15 (+1)


----------



## jdec (Mar 23, 2013)

Alkan - 11
Bartok - 2 (-1)
Berg - 6
Chopin - 15 (+1)
Debussy - 15
Frescobaldi - 8
Granados - 8
Ives - 10
Joplin - 9
Medtner - 10 
Messiaen - 9
Mozart - 10
Poulenc - 10
Rachmaninov - 12 
Rzewski - 3 
Scarlatti, D. - 4 
Schubert - 12 
Scriabin - 15


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

Prior to jdec's vote, Bartok had 3 points. jdec assigned Bartok a -1, but incorrectly indicated Bartok's total at 5 points. He also gave Sweelinck a -1, after that composer already had been eliminated. And he gave Chopin a +1, but failed to change Chopin's total to 15. Corrections needed.


----------



## jdec (Mar 23, 2013)

Haydn67 said:


> Prior to jdec's vote, Bartok had 3 points. jdec assigned Bartok a -1, but incorrectly indicated Bartok's total at 5 points. He also gave Sweelinck a -1, after that composer already had been eliminated. And he gave Chopin a +1, but failed to change Chopin's total to 15. Corrections needed.


Weird, I cannot figure out why/how the hell I did that since it's totally incoherent. But anyway, thanks for those corrections.


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

Alkan - 10
Bartok - 5
Berg - 6
Chopin - 14
Debussy - 14
Frescobaldi - 7 (-1)
Granados - 8
Ives - 10
Joplin - 9
Medtner - 12 
Messiaen - 10
Mozart - 10
Poulenc - 10
Rachmaninov - 12 
Rzewski - 3 (-1) 
Scarlatti, D. - 7 
Schubert - 14 (+1)
Scriabin - 13


----------



## wolkaaa (Feb 12, 2017)

Tchaikov6 said:


> Alkan - 10
> Bartok - 5
> Berg - 6
> Chopin - 14
> ...


jdec's vote-post is invalid.


----------



## jdec (Mar 23, 2013)

wolkaaa said:


> jdec's vote-post is invalid.


Corrections made. Tchaikov6 will need to revise according to my corrections. Sorry about that.


----------



## jdec (Mar 23, 2013)

This is the current board after Tchaikov6 with my mistakes corrected:

Alkan - 11
Bartok - 2
Berg - 6
Chopin - 15
Debussy - 15
Frescobaldi - 7
Granados - 8
Ives - 10
Joplin - 9
Medtner - 10 
Messiaen - 9
Mozart - 10
Poulenc - 10
Rachmaninov - 12 
Rzewski - 2
Scarlatti, D. - 4 
Schubert - 13
Scriabin - 15


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

Alkan - 11
Bartok - 2
Berg - 6
Chopin - 15
Debussy - 16 (+1)
Frescobaldi - 7
Granados - 8
Ives - 10
Joplin - 7 (-2)
Medtner - 10 
Messiaen - 9
Mozart - 10
Poulenc - 10
Rachmaninov - 12 
Rzewski - 2
Scarlatti, D. - 4 
Schubert - 13
Scriabin - 15


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Alkan - 11
Bartok - 0 (-2)
Berg - 6
Chopin - 15
Debussy - 16 
Frescobaldi - 7
Granados - 8
Ives - 10
Joplin - 7
Medtner - 10 
Messiaen - 9
Mozart - 10
Poulenc - 10
Rachmaninov - 12 
Rzewski - 2
Scarlatti, D. - 4 
Schubert - 14 (+1)
Scriabin - 15


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Alkan - 11
Berg - 6
Chopin - 15
Debussy - 16
Frescobaldi - 7
Granados - 8
Ives - 10
Joplin - 7
Medtner - 10
Messiaen - 9
Mozart - 10
Poulenc - 10
Rachmaninov - 12
Rzewski - 0 (-2)
Scarlatti, D. - 4
Schubert - 14
Scriabin - 16 (+1)

Please excuse - I forgot there were a couple of minutes left in Rocky Mountain time on Friday.


----------



## chill782002 (Jan 12, 2017)

Alkan - 11
Berg - 4 (-2)
Chopin - 15
Debussy - 16
Frescobaldi - 7
Granados - 8
Ives - 10
Joplin - 7
Medtner - 11 (+1)
Messiaen - 9
Mozart - 10
Poulenc - 10
Rachmaninov - 12
Scarlatti, D. - 4
Schubert - 14
Scriabin - 16


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

Alkan - 10 (-1)
Berg - 4
Chopin - 15
Debussy - 16
Frescobaldi - 6 (-1)
Granados - 8
Ives - 10
Joplin - 7
Medtner - 11
Messiaen - 9
Mozart - 10
Poulenc - 10
Rachmaninov - 12
Scarlatti, D. - 4
Schubert - 15 (+1)
Scriabin - 16


----------



## jdec (Mar 23, 2013)

Alkan - 10
Berg - 2 (-2)
Chopin - 15
Debussy - 16
Frescobaldi - 6
Granados - 8
Ives - 10
Joplin - 7
Medtner - 11
Messiaen - 9
Mozart - 10
Poulenc - 10
Rachmaninov - 12
Scarlatti, D. - 4
Schubert - 16 (+1}
Scriabin - 16


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

Alkan - 10
Berg - 1 (-1)
Debussy - 17 (+1)
Frescobaldi - 6
Granados - 8
Ives - 10
Joplin - 7
Medtner - 11
Messiaen - 9
Mozart - 10
Poulenc - 10
Rachmaninov - 12
Scarlatti, D. - 3 (-1)
Schubert - 16 
Scriabin - 16


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Alkan - 10
Berg - 1
Debussy - 17 
Frescobaldi - 6
Granados - 8
Ives - 10
Joplin - 7
Medtner - 11
Messiaen - 9
Mozart - 8 (-2)
Poulenc - 10
Rachmaninov - 13 (+1)
Scarlatti, D. - 3 
Schubert - 16
Scriabin - 16


----------



## rw181383 (Aug 4, 2017)

Alkan - 10
*Berg *- 0 (-1)
Debussy - 16 (-1)
Frescobaldi - 6
Granados - 8
Ives - 10
Joplin - 7
Medtner - 12 (+1)
Messiaen - 9
Mozart - 10
Poulenc - 10
Rachmaninov - 12
Scarlatti, D. - 3
Schubert - 16 
Scriabin - 16


----------



## wolkaaa (Feb 12, 2017)

Alkan - 10
Debussy - 16 
Frescobaldi - 6
Granados - 8
Ives - 10
Joplin - 7
Medtner - 12 
Messiaen - 9
Mozart - 8
Poulenc - 10
Rachmaninov - 14 (+1)
Scarlatti, D. - 1 (-2)
Schubert - 16 
Scriabin - 16 

rw181383 missed Folrestan's votes.


----------



## wolkaaa (Feb 12, 2017)

Alkan - 10
Debussy - 16 
Frescobaldi - 6
Granados - 8
Ives - 10
Joplin - 7
Medtner - 12 
Messiaen - 9
Mozart - 8
Poulenc - 10
Rachmaninov - 14 (+1)
Scarlatti, D. - 1 (-2)
Schubert - 16 
Scriabin - 16 

rw181383 missed Florestan's votes.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Thanks to wolkaaa for making the corrections.

So, Post #55 is the one to use.


----------



## lextune (Nov 25, 2016)

This is still screwed up. Chopin inexplicably disappears after post #50.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

It appears the problem of the disappearance of Chopin and his total occured at the time I copied, pasted and cast my most recent ballot (#51). I don't recall doing anything wrong, but most likely erased Chopin inadvertantly. My apologies. Please advise how I can best make a correction. Thank you.

Perhaps the next individual posting a ballot following wolkaaa shoud re-insert Chopin's name and total -15.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

lextune said:


> This is still screwed up. Chopin inexplicably disappears after post #50.


You are so right. In Part One, Bach got lost for a few postings. One thing is for sure. Although all of this is the most simple of math calculations, it is very easy to mess up without knowing it.

Corrected Board:

Alkan - 10
Chopin - 15
Debussy - 16
Frescobaldi - 6
Granados - 8
Ives - 10
Joplin - 7
Medtner - 12
Messiaen - 9
Mozart - 8
Poulenc - 10
Rachmaninov - 14
Scarlatti, D. - 1
Schubert - 16
Scriabin - 16


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

Kind thanks for correcting my miscue, Bulldog. :tiphat:


----------



## lextune (Nov 25, 2016)

Alkan - 10
Chopin - 16 (+1)
Debussy - 16
Frescobaldi - 4 (-2)
Granados - 8
Ives - 10
Joplin - 7
Medtner - 12
Messiaen - 9
Mozart - 8
Poulenc - 10
Rachmaninov - 14
Scarlatti, D. - 1
Schubert - 16
Scriabin - 16


----------



## pjang23 (Oct 8, 2009)

Alkan - 10
Chopin - 16
Debussy - 16
Frescobaldi - 4
Granados - 8
Ives - 10
Joplin - 6 (-1)
Medtner - 12
Messiaen - 9
Mozart - 8
Poulenc - 9 (-1)
Rachmaninov - 14
Scarlatti, D. - 2 (+1)
Schubert - 16
Scriabin - 16


----------



## bigudi (Feb 15, 2017)

Alkan - 10
Chopin - 16
Debussy - 16
Frescobaldi - 4
Granados - 8
Ives - 10
Joplin - 6 
Medtner - 13 (+1)
Messiaen - 9
Mozart - 8
Poulenc - 9
Rachmaninov - 14
Scarlatti, D. - 0 (-2)
Schubert - 16
Scriabin - 16


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Concerning baroque and pre-baroque, Frescobaldi is now the lone hope. Unfortunately, he doesn't appear to have much juice left.


----------



## rw181383 (Aug 4, 2017)

My apologies for adding to the confusion—Florestan and I must have voting around the same time earlier today. 

Here is my updated list:

Alkan - 10
Chopin - 16
Debussy - 16
Frescobaldi - 4
Granados - 8
Ives - 10
Joplin - 4 (-2)
Medtner - 14 (+1)
Messiaen - 9
Mozart - 8
Poulenc - 9
Rachmaninov - 14
Schubert - 16
Scriabin - 16


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

rw181383: Your Berg, Debussy and Medtner entries from post #53 earlier today are already in the system. Put another way, you have already voted today.

Correction: Use post #63 as your reference, NOT #65.


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

Alkan - 10
Chopin - 17 (+1)
Debussy - 16
Frescobaldi - 4
Granados - 8
Ives - 10
Joplin - 6 
Medtner - 13 
Messiaen - 9
Mozart - 8
Poulenc - 7 (-2)
Rachmaninov - 14
Schubert - 16
Scriabin - 16


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Alkan - 10
Chopin - 17 
Debussy - 16
Frescobaldi - 2 (-2)
Granados - 8
Ives - 10
Joplin - 6 
Medtner - 13 
Messiaen - 9
Mozart - 8
Poulenc - 7 
Rachmaninov - 14
Schubert - 17 (+1)
Scriabin - 16


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Alkan - 10
Chopin - 17
Debussy - 16
Frescobaldi - 2
Granados - 8
Ives - 10
Joplin - 6
Medtner - 13
Messiaen - 9
Mozart - 6 (-2)
Poulenc - 7
Rachmaninov - 15 (+1)
Schubert - 17
Scriabin - 16


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Alkan - 10
Chopin - 17
Debussy - 16
Frescobaldi - 0 (-2)
Granados - 8
Ives - 10
Joplin - 6
Medtner - 13
Messiaen - 9
Mozart - 6
Poulenc - 7
Rachmaninov - 15
Schubert - 17
Scriabin - 17 (+1)


----------



## chill782002 (Jan 12, 2017)

Alkan - 10
Chopin - 17
Debussy - 16
Granados - 8
Ives - 8 (-2)
Joplin - 6
Medtner - 14 (+1)
Messiaen - 9
Mozart - 6
Poulenc - 7
Rachmaninov - 15
Schubert - 17
Scriabin - 17


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

Alkan - 9 (-1)
Chopin - 17
Debussy - 17 (+1)
Granados - 7 (-1)
Ives - 8 
Joplin - 6
Medtner - 14 
Messiaen - 9
Mozart - 6
Poulenc - 7
Rachmaninov - 15
Schubert - 17
Scriabin - 17


----------



## Tallisman (May 7, 2017)

Scarlatti killed off? Are you insane...?

Alkan - 9 
Chopin - 17
Debussy - 16 (-1)
Granados - 7 
Ives - 8 
Joplin - 5 (-1)
Medtner - 14 
Messiaen - 9
Mozart - 7 (+1)
Poulenc - 7
Rachmaninov - 15
Schubert - 17
Scriabin - 18


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

Alkan - 8 (-1)
Chopin - 17
Debussy - 16
Granados - 7 
Ives - 8 
Joplin - 5
Medtner - 14 
Messiaen - 8 (-1)
Mozart - 7
Poulenc - 7
Rachmaninov - 15
Schubert - 18 (+1)
Scriabin - 18


----------



## rw181383 (Aug 4, 2017)

Alkan - 8 
Chopin - 17
Debussy - 16
Granados - 7 
Ives - 8 
Joplin - 3 (-2)
Medtner - 15 (+1)
Messiaen - 8
Mozart - 7
Poulenc - 7 
Rachmaninov - 15
Schubert - 18
Scriabin - 18


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Tallisman said:


> Scarlatti killed off? Are you insane...?


Mental instability is the key to game success.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Post #73 gave Scriabin 18 points - should be 17.

Correction: 

Scriabin - 17


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Alkan - 8
Chopin - 17
Debussy - 16
Granados - 7
Ives - 8
Joplin - 3 
Medtner - 15 
Messiaen - 8
Mozart - 5 (-2)
Poulenc - 7
Rachmaninov - 16 (+1)
Schubert - 18
Scriabin - 17


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

Alkan - 8
Chopin - 17
Debussy - 16
Granados - 7
Ives - 8
Joplin - 3 
Medtner - 15 
Messiaen - 9 (+1)
Mozart - 3 (-2)
Poulenc - 7
Rachmaninov - 16 
Schubert - 18
Scriabin - 17


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Alkan - 8
Chopin - 18 (+1)
Debussy - 16
Granados - 7
Ives - 8
Joplin - 1 (-2) 
Medtner - 15 
Messiaen - 9 
Mozart - 3 
Poulenc - 7
Rachmaninov - 16 
Schubert - 18
Scriabin - 17


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Alkan - 8
Chopin - 18
Debussy - 16
Granados - 7
Ives - 8
Joplin - 0 (-1) gone
Medtner - 14 (-1)
Messiaen - 9
Mozart - 3
Poulenc - 7
Rachmaninov - 16
Schubert - 18
Scriabin - 18 (+1)


----------



## chill782002 (Jan 12, 2017)

Alkan - 8
Chopin - 19 (+1)
Debussy - 16
Granados - 7
Ives - 8
Medtner - 14
Messiaen - 8 (-1)
Mozart - 3
Poulenc - 7
Rachmaninov - 16
Schubert - 17 (-1)
Scriabin - 18


----------



## lextune (Nov 25, 2016)

Alkan - 8
Chopin - 19 
Debussy - 17 (+1)
Granados - 5 (-2)
Ives - 8
Medtner - 14
Messiaen - 8 
Mozart - 3
Poulenc - 7
Rachmaninov - 16
Schubert - 17
Scriabin - 18


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

Alkan - 7 (-1)
Chopin - 19 
Debussy - 17
Granados - 5 
Ives - 8
Medtner - 14
Messiaen - 7 (-1)
Mozart - 3
Poulenc - 7
Rachmaninov - 16
Schubert - 18 (+1)
Scriabin - 18


----------



## pjang23 (Oct 8, 2009)

Alkan - 7
Chopin - 19
Debussy - 18 (+1)
Granados - 4 (-1)
Ives - 8
Medtner - 14
Messiaen - 7
Mozart - 3
Poulenc - 7
Rachmaninov - 15 (-1)
Schubert - 18
Scriabin - 18


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

Alkan - 7
Chopin - 19
Debussy - 19 (+1) 
Granados - 4 
Ives - 8
Medtner - 14
Messiaen - 7
Mozart - 3
Poulenc - 7
Rachmaninov - 15 
Schubert - 18
Scriabin - 16 (-2)


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

Alkan - 7
Chopin - 19
Debussy - 19 (+1) 
Granados - 4 
Ives - 8
Medtner - 14
Messiaen - 7
Mozart - 3
Poulenc - 7
Rachmaninov - 15 
Schubert - 18
Scriabin - 16 (-2)


----------



## keymasher (Nov 10, 2016)

Alkan - 7
Chopin - 19
Debussy - 19
Granados - 3 (-1) 
Ives - 8
Medtner - 14
Messiaen - 7
Mozart - 4 (+1)
Poulenc - 7
Rachmaninov - 15 
Schubert - 18
Scriabin - 15 (-1)


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

Alkan - 7
Chopin - 19
Debussy - 19
Granados - 3 
Ives - 9 (+1)
Medtner - 13 (-1)
Messiaen - 7
Mozart - 4 
Poulenc - 7
Rachmaninov - 15 
Schubert - 17 (-1)
Scriabin - 15


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

Alkan - 7
Chopin - 19
Debussy - 17 (-2)
Granados - 3 
Ives - 9 
Medtner - 13 
Messiaen - 7
Mozart - 4 
Poulenc - 7
Rachmaninov - 15 
Schubert - 17 
Scriabin - 16 (+1)


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

Scriabin > Debussy, that's my only agenda just so you know.
Chopin, Rachmaninov and Schubert also deserve a big spot.


----------



## Barelytenor (Nov 19, 2011)

Alkan - 6 (-1)
Chopin - 19
Debussy - 17 
Granados - 3
Ives - 9
Medtner - 13
Messiaen - 6 (-1)
Mozart - 4
Poulenc - 7
Rachmaninov - 15
Schubert - 17
Scriabin - 17 (+1)


----------



## Barelytenor (Nov 19, 2011)

Alkan - 6 (-1)
Chopin - 19
Debussy - 17 
Granados - 3
Ives - 9
Medtner - 13
Messiaen - 6 (-1)
Mozart - 4
Poulenc - 7
Rachmaninov - 15
Schubert - 17
Scriabin - 16 (+1)


----------



## rw181383 (Aug 4, 2017)

Alkan - 7
Chopin - 19
Debussy - 15 (-2)
Granados - 3 
Ives - 9 
Medtner - 14 (+1)
Messiaen - 7
Mozart - 4 
Poulenc - 7
Rachmaninov - 15 
Schubert - 17 
Scriabin - 16


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Alkan - 7
Chopin - 19
Debussy - 15
Granados - 3
Ives - 9
Medtner - 14
Messiaen - 7
Mozart - 2 (-2)
Poulenc - 7
Rachmaninov - 16 (+1)
Schubert - 17
Scriabin - 16


----------



## lextune (Nov 25, 2016)

Alkan - 8 (+1)
Chopin - 19
Debussy - 15
Granados - 3
Ives - 9
Medtner - 14
Messiaen - 7
Mozart - 2 
Poulenc - 5 (-2)
Rachmaninov - 16 
Schubert - 17
Scriabin - 16


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Alkan - 8
Chopin - 19
Debussy - 15
Granados - 3
Ives - 9
Medtner - 14
Messiaen - 7
Mozart - 2 
Poulenc - 3 (-2)
Rachmaninov - 16 
Schubert - 18 (+1)
Scriabin - 16


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

Alkan - 8
Chopin - 19
Debussy - 16 (+1)
Granados - 3
Ives - 9
Medtner - 14
Messiaen - 7
Mozart - 2 
Poulenc - 3 
Rachmaninov - 16 
Schubert - 18 
Scriabin - 14 (-2)


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

Alkan - 8
Chopin - 19
Debussy - 14 (-2)
Granados - 3
Ives - 9
Medtner - 14
Messiaen - 7
Mozart - 2 
Poulenc - 3 
Rachmaninov - 16 
Schubert - 18 
Scriabin - 15 (+1)


----------



## chill782002 (Jan 12, 2017)

Alkan - 8
Chopin - 19
Debussy - 14
Granados - 1 (-2)
Ives - 9
Medtner - 15 (+1)
Messiaen - 7
Mozart - 2 
Poulenc - 3 
Rachmaninov - 16 
Schubert - 18 
Scriabin - 15


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

Alkan - 8
Chopin - 19
Debussy - 15 (+1)
Granados - 0 (-1) and out
Ives - 9
Medtner - 15 
Messiaen - 6 (-1)
Mozart - 2 
Poulenc - 3 
Rachmaninov - 16 
Schubert - 18 
Scriabin - 15


----------



## pjang23 (Oct 8, 2009)

Alkan - 8
Chopin - 19
Debussy - 16 (+1)
Ives - 9
Medtner - 15
Mozart - 2
Poulenc - 2 (-1)
Rachmaninov - 15 (-1)
Schubert - 18
Scriabin - 15


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

Alkan - 7 (-1)
Chopin - 19
Debussy - 16
Ives - 9
Medtner - 15
Mozart - 2
Poulenc - 1 (-1)
Rachmaninov - 15 
Schubert - 19 (+1)
Scriabin - 15


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Alkan - 7
Chopin - 19
Debussy - 16
Ives - 9
Medtner - 13(-2)
Mozart - 2
Poulenc - 1
Rachmaninov - 15
Schubert - 19
Scriabin - 16 (+1)


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

Alkan - 7
Chopin - 19
Debussy - 16
Ives - 10 (+1)
Medtner - 13
Mozart - 1 (-1)
*Poulenc - 0 (-1)*
Rachmaninov - 15
Schubert - 19
Scriabin - 16


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

Alkan - 8 (+1)
Chopin - 19
Debussy - 16
Ives - 10 
Medtner - 13
Mozart - 0 (-1)
Rachmaninov - 15
Schubert - 18 (-1)
Scriabin - 16


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

Alkan - 8 
Chopin - 19
Debussy - 17 (+1)
Ives - 10 
Medtner - 12 (-1)
Rachmaninov - 14 (-1)
Schubert - 18 
Scriabin - 16


----------



## rw181383 (Aug 4, 2017)

Alkan - 8 
Chopin - 19
Debussy - 15 (-2)
Ives - 10 
Medtner - 13 (+1)
Rachmaninov - 14
Schubert - 18 
Scriabin - 16


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Alkan - 8
Chopin - 18 (-1)
Debussy - 15 
Ives - 10
Medtner - 13
Rachmaninov - 15 (+1)
Schubert - 17 (-1)
Scriabin - 16


----------



## Laluna (Aug 9, 2017)

Alkan - 8
Chopin - 19 (+1)
Debussy - 15 
Ives - 10
Medtner - 13
Rachmaninov - 13 (-2)
Schubert - 17 
Scriabin - 16


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Alkan - 8
Chopin - 19
Debussy - 15
Ives - 8 (-2)
Medtner - 13
Rachmaninov - 13
Schubert - 17
Scriabin - 17 (+1)


----------



## chill782002 (Jan 12, 2017)

Alkan - 8
Chopin - 19
Debussy - 15
Ives - 6 (-2)
Medtner - 14 (+1)
Rachmaninov - 13
Schubert - 17
Scriabin - 17


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Alkan - 8
Chopin - 19
Debussy - 15
Ives - 6
Medtner - 14 
Rachmaninov - 11 (-2)
Schubert - 18 (+1)
Scriabin - 17


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

Alkan - 8
Chopin - 19
Debussy - 14 (-1)
Ives - 6
Medtner - 14 
Rachmaninov - 12 (+1)
Schubert - 17 (-1)
Scriabin - 17


----------



## jdec (Mar 23, 2013)

Alkan - 8
Chopin - 19
Debussy - 15 (+1)
Ives - 6
Medtner - 14
Rachmaninov - 10 (-2)
Schubert - 17
Scriabin - 17


----------



## wolkaaa (Feb 12, 2017)

Alkan - 8
Chopin - 19
Debussy - 14 
Ives - 6
Medtner - 14 
Rachmaninov - 11 (+1)
Schubert - 15 (-2)
Scriabin - 17


----------



## rw181383 (Aug 4, 2017)

Alkan - 8
Chopin - 19
Debussy - 14 
Ives - 4 (-2)
Medtner - 15 (+1)
Rachmaninov - 11
Schubert - 15 
Scriabin - 17


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

Alkan - 8
Chopin - 18 (-1)
Debussy - 15 (+1) 
Ives - 3 (-1) 
Medtner - 15 
Rachmaninov - 11
Schubert - 15 
Scriabin - 17


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

Alkan - 8
Chopin - 18 
Debussy - 16 (+1) 
Ives - 3 
Medtner - 15 
Rachmaninov - 11
Schubert - 15 
Scriabin - 15 (-2)


----------



## lextune (Nov 25, 2016)

Alkan - 8
Chopin - 18 
Debussy - 16 
Ives - 3 
Medtner - 13 (-2)
Rachmaninov - 11
Schubert - 15 
Scriabin - 16 (+1)


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

Alkan - 7 (-1)
Chopin - 18 
Debussy - 16 
Ives - 2 (-1)
Medtner - 13
Rachmaninov - 11
Schubert - 16 (+1)
Scriabin - 16 (+1)


----------



## pjang23 (Oct 8, 2009)

Alkan - 7
Chopin - 18
Debussy - 17 (+1)
Ives - 2
Medtner - 12 (-1)
Rachmaninov - 10 (-1)
Schubert - 16
Scriabin - 16


----------



## bigudi (Feb 15, 2017)

Alkan - 7
Chopin - 18
Debussy - 17 
Ives - 2
Medtner - 11 (-1)
Rachmaninov - 11 (+1)
Schubert - 16
Scriabin - 15 (-1)


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Debussy Alert!: Post #116 shorted Debussy 1 point.

Corrected Board:

Alkan - 7
Chopin - 18
Debussy - 18
Ives - 2
Medtner - 11
Rachmaninov - 11
Schubert - 16
Scriabin - 15


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Alkan - 7
Chopin - 17 (-1)
Debussy - 17 (-1)
Ives - 2
Medtner - 11
Rachmaninov - 12 (+1)
Schubert - 16
Scriabin - 15


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

Alkan - 6 (-1)
Chopin - 17 
Debussy - 18 (+1)
Ives - 2
Medtner - 10 (-1)
Rachmaninov - 12
Schubert - 16
Scriabin - 15


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Alkan - 6
Chopin - 17 
Debussy - 18
Ives - 2
Medtner - 9 (-1)
Rachmaninov - 11 (-1)
Schubert - 17 (+1)
Scriabin - 15


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Alkan - 6
Chopin - 17
Debussy - 17 (-1)
Ives - 2
Medtner - 9 
Rachmaninov - 12 (+1)
Schubert - 16 (-1)
Scriabin - 15


----------



## chill782002 (Jan 12, 2017)

Alkan - 6
Chopin - 17
Debussy - 17
Ives - 0 (-2) and gone
Medtner - 10 (+1)
Rachmaninov - 12
Schubert - 16
Scriabin - 15


----------



## wolkaaa (Feb 12, 2017)

Alkan - 6
Chopin - 17
Debussy - 17
Medtner - 10 
Rachmaninov - 13 (+1)
Schubert - 16
Scriabin - 13 (-2)


----------



## jdec (Mar 23, 2013)

Alkan - 6
Chopin - 17
Debussy - 17
Medtner - 12 (+2)
Rachmaninov - 11 (-2)
Schubert - 16
Scriabin - 13


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

Alkan - 5 (-1)
Chopin - 17
Debussy - 17
Medtner - 12
Rachmaninov - 11
Schubert - 17 (+1)
Scriabin - 12 (-1)


----------



## wolkaaa (Feb 12, 2017)

jdec said:


> Alkan - 6
> Chopin - 17
> Debussy - 17
> Medtner - 12 (+2)
> ...


You gave Medtner 2 points..


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

wolkaaa said:


> You gave Medtner 2 points..


Yes, Medtner is at 11 points.


----------



## jdec (Mar 23, 2013)

wolkaaa said:


> You gave Medtner 2 points..


Oops. You are right. Here is the latest board with corrections:

Alkan - 5 
Chopin - 17
Debussy - 17
Medtner - 11
Rachmaninov - 11
Schubert - 17 
Scriabin - 12


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Alkan - 5
Chopin - 17
Debussy - 17
Medtner - 9 (-2)
Rachmaninov - 11
Schubert - 17
Scriabin - 13 (+1)


----------



## rw181383 (Aug 4, 2017)

Alkan - 5
Chopin - 17
Debussy - 15 (-2)
Medtner - 10 (+1)
Rachmaninov - 11
Schubert - 17
Scriabin - 13


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

Alkan - 3 (-2)
Chopin - 17
Debussy - 16 (+1)
Medtner - 10 (+1)
Rachmaninov - 11
Schubert - 17
Scriabin - 13


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

Alkan - 3
Chopin - 17
Debussy - 14 (-2)
Medtner - 10 
Rachmaninov - 11
Schubert - 17
Scriabin - 14 (+1)


----------



## lextune (Nov 25, 2016)

Alkan - 3
Chopin - 17
Debussy - 15 (+1)
Medtner - 8 (-2)
Rachmaninov - 11
Schubert - 17
Scriabin - 14


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

Alkan - 1 (-2)
Chopin - 17
Debussy - 16 (+1)
Medtner - 8 
Rachmaninov - 11
Schubert - 17
Scriabin - 14


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

Alkan - 1 
Chopin - 17
Debussy - 17 (+1)
Medtner - 7 (-1)
Rachmaninov - 10 (-1)
Schubert - 17
Scriabin - 14


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Alkan - 1
Chopin - 17
Debussy - 16 (-1)
Medtner - 7 
Rachmaninov - 11 (+1)
Schubert - 16 (-1)
Scriabin - 14


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Alkan - 1
Chopin - 17
Debussy - 16 
Medtner - 7 
Rachmaninov - 9 (-2)
Schubert - 17 (+1)
Scriabin - 14


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

Alkan - 1
Chopin - 17
Debussy - 17 (+1)
Medtner - 7 
Rachmaninov - 7 (-2)
Schubert - 17 
Scriabin - 14


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Alkan - 1
Chopin - 17
Debussy - 17
Medtner - 5 (-2)
Rachmaninov - 8 (+1)
Schubert - 17
Scriabin - 14


----------



## pjang23 (Oct 8, 2009)

Alkan - 1
Chopin - 17
Debussy - 18 (+1)
Medtner - 4 (-1)
Rachmaninov - 7 (-1)
Schubert - 17
Scriabin - 14


----------



## chill782002 (Jan 12, 2017)

Alkan - 0 (-1) and gone
Chopin - 17
Debussy - 18
Medtner - 5 (+1)
Rachmaninov - 7
Schubert - 16 (-1)
Scriabin - 14


----------



## ST4 (Oct 27, 2016)

Xenakis, for his harpsichord pieces
Ligeti, for his piano etudes
Messiaen, for his organ works


----------



## jdec (Mar 23, 2013)

Chopin - 17
Debussy - 18
Medtner - 6 (+1)
Rachmaninov - 5 (-2)
Schubert - 16
Scriabin - 14


----------



## wolkaaa (Feb 12, 2017)

Chopin - 17
Debussy - 18
Medtner - 4 (-2)
Rachmaninov - 6 (+1)
Schubert - 16
Scriabin - 14


----------



## Tallisman (May 7, 2017)

Chopin - 17
Debussy - 17 (-1)
Medtner - 4 
Rachmaninov - 6 
Schubert - 15 (-1)
Scriabin - 15 (+1)


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

Chopin - 16 (-1)
Debussy - 18 (+1)
Medtner - 3 (-1)
Rachmaninov - 6 
Schubert - 15 
Scriabin - 15


----------



## rw181383 (Aug 4, 2017)

Chopin - 16
Debussy - 18
Medtner - 4 (+1)
Rachmaninov - 4 (-2)
Schubert - 15 
Scriabin - 15


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

Chopin - 16
Debussy - 18
Medtner - 4
Rachmaninov - 4
Schubert - 16 (+1)
Scriabin - 13 (-2)


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

What's your pleasure for slot #5 - Medtner or Rachmaninov?


----------



## lextune (Nov 25, 2016)

Chopin - 16
Debussy - 18
Medtner - 2 (-2)
Rachmaninov - 4
Schubert - 16 
Scriabin - 14 (+1)


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

Chopin - 16
Debussy - 18
Medtner - 0 (-2)
Rachmaninov - 5 (+1)
Schubert - 16
Scriabin - 14

That was an easy decision.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

All Done.

These are the five keyboard masters moving on to the final round:

Frederic Chopin
Claude Debussy
Sergei Rachmaninov
Franz Schubert
Alexander Scriabin

The final round having 10 composers will begin later today.


----------

